# Fixing up a Fuji Allegro



## IceNine

Hey there.

I picked up a Fuji Allegro on Craigslist. The frame is really awesome--with Valite tubing. The components were so-so when new and are now well worn. It probably needs new tires, brakes and an overhaul of the bearings. It would probably make a good fixie, but I don't think I want to go that route.

The front brake squeals loudly and the rear brake sticks whenever I apply the brake. Do you think I should totally replace the brakes, or just replace the cables and brake pads?


----------



## robert_shawn

Try overhauling them first, the squeak can be fixed by putting some new brake pads on that allow you to adjust the toe-in/out of the pad. Adjust the pad so the front (bike-wise) of the pad contacts the rim before the back side of the pad. If overhauling them does do the job consider replacing them with something like Tektro's with the correct reach. Tektro's are pretty decent and cheap. Or if you want, you could go on ebay and find some old Royal Grand Comps or Royal Comps. You will also want to replace the cables as well.


----------



## robert_shawn

robert_shawn said:


> Try overhauling them first, the squeak can be fixed by putting some new brake pads on that allow you to adjust the toe-in/out of the pad. Adjust the pad so the front (bike-wise) of the pad contacts the rim before the back side of the pad. If overhauling them does not do the job consider replacing them with something like Tektro's with the correct reach. Tektro's are pretty decent and cheap. Or if you want, you could go on ebay and find some old Royal Grand Comps or Royal Comps. You will also want to replace the cables as well.


Oops.


----------

